# 10750H and Throttlestop



## Velaryon1007 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Recently got a *Helios 300 (2020)* with the *10750H* and RTX 2060 that will arrive next thursday. I want to have everything planned beforehand, as I will have very little time to configure it at home before going away with it (and I prefer not to tinker with this kind of things on the move). I always prefer to keep the temps as low as possible, moreso if speaking about laptops. Also, the more runtime I can squeeze out of it if using battery for office work, the better.

I plan to go for the full pack, Undervolt + Underclock, and if temps are not low enough I will repaste it, but as a last resort.

For purely gaming, the 10750H doesn't need to be using turbo the whole time, so what frequency do you think that could be acceptable? 3/3.5Ghz? What's the best way to achieve this (extending battery life as much as possible), adding a frequency limit and letting it draw the power that it chooses, or adding a power limit and letting it adjust the frequency accordingly? It's not going to be used for benchmarking or anything, only gaming, so as long as I don't loose a lot of FPS i have no problem tuning down it's performance. Or would I just be okay disabling turbo and forgetting about it?

Regarding Undervolt, I've seen that it is recommended to undervolt the cache half the mV of the core undervolt, am I right? P. ex., -150mV core and -75mV cache. Already aware of the undervolting limitations of some 10th-gen laptops, but I loose nothing for trying it.

Many thanks for your help!

A.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 19, 2020)

Many 10th Gen laptops have both locked voltage control and they also have locked turbo ratio adjustments. Some MSI laptops allow a person to unlock these features in the BIOS but I do not think your new Acer laptop is going to have this option. Acer also likes to set hard turbo power limits internally so you might not be able to make any adjustments to those either.

These new "features" are not good for temperatures or battery run time. There is no point in making recommendations until you get your hands on your new laptop and find out what adjustments are available to you.

If your turbo ratios are locked, you should be able to adjust the maximum speed of your CPU by adjusting the Speed Shift Max variable in the ThrottleStop TPL window. That might be the only tweaking option that is unlocked.


----------



## Velaryon1007 (Jul 22, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Many 10th Gen laptops have both locked voltage control and they also have locked turbo ratio adjustments. Some MSI laptops allow a person to unlock these features in the BIOS but I do not think your new Acer laptop is going to have this option. Acer also likes to set hard turbo power limits internally so you might not be able to make any adjustments to those either.
> 
> These new "features" are not good for temperatures or battery run time. There is no point in making recommendations until you get your hands on your new laptop and find out what adjustments are available to you.
> 
> If your turbo ratios are locked, you should be able to adjust the maximum speed of your CPU by adjusting the Speed Shift Max variable in the ThrottleStop TPL window. That might be the only tweaking option that is unlocked.



Hi @unclewebb 

Got it this morning, and yes, ThrottleStop allows me to set a voltage offset, currently at -110mV core and -55mV cache, testing it with cinebench and no BSOD so far. 

Any recommended values or things that I should tweak?

A.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 22, 2020)

In the monitoring table in the top right corner of the FIVR window, does your requested offset voltage show up in the Offset column? Not a lot of 10th Gen laptops still allow CPU voltage control. If this feature is working for you, I would suggest blocking any BIOS updates.



http://imgur.com/tERyzHH


Usually the cache is good for at least -100 mV. It will be easier for me to make some suggestions if you post some pictures that show how you have ThrottleStop setup.

Are you seeing any power limit throttling during Cinebench R20? Open the Limit Reasons window and look for anything lighting up in red while stress testing. The default 45W TDP limit does not go very far. Some laptops are locked internally to this value. Some are locked to a maximum of 55W. It all depends on the manufacturer. Maximum performance is usually at 70W or so but not all coolers can manage this amount of additional heat. Have fun testing.


----------



## Velaryon1007 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi, 

Can confirm that the feature is working for me:





I've already limited the CPU freq to 3,5Ghz, have been testing the stability with Cinebench R15 and so far so good, while plugged and while running via battery. Highest temp before limiting the frequency was 85C with 76W being drawn, and with the limit to 3.5Ghz doesn't go past 66C at around 46/47W. 

Any screenshots required or anything that I do have to test?


----------



## ereko (Jul 22, 2020)

Velaryon1007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can confirm that the feature is working for me:
> View attachment 163067
> ...


You have to undervolt iGPU as much GPU.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 22, 2020)

Upgrade to Cinebench R20. You cannot test a new CPU with old software. Newer software and games take advantage of the AVX instructions.

Why buy a fast laptop and then slow it down 1000 MHz? Intel engineers their CPUs so they can run reliably at up to 100C. No need to castrate it to keep it cool but suit yourself. 

If you undervolt the Intel GPU, you usually have to undervolt the IGPU equally. This is not used when gaming so many users do not bother.


----------



## ereko (Jul 22, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Upgrade to Cinebench R20. You cannot test a new CPU with old software. Newer software and games take advantage of the AVX instructions.
> 
> Why buy a fast laptop and then slow it down 1000 MHz? Intel engineers their CPUs so they can run reliably at up to 100C. No need to castrate it to keep it cool but suit yourself.
> 
> If you undervolt the Intel GPU, you usually have to undervolt the IGPU equally. This is not used when gaming so many users do not bother.


Do you think @unclewebb that system agent should be undervolted? I think not, but I dont have any excperience of that.

EDIT: + I think you should undervolt both iGPU and GPU -125mw.  + Disable turbo ratio limits.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 22, 2020)

No need to disable turbo. He is using the turbo ratios to control the CPU speed. That is painful enough.

No experience with lowering System Agent. Most users do not bother. The core and cache voltages need to be finalized first. They are the important ones.


----------



## Vader (Jul 22, 2020)

I'd leave the frequency and turbo at stock and enforce a lower power limit instead. Power modes on the OS can also have an effect on battery life


----------

